# No Mouse with any 2.6.19 gentoo-sources kernels [Solved]

## Dan

I have tried 2.6.19, 2.6.19-r1, and 2.6.19-r2 and cant get my mouse to work. Can anyone help?

I'm using same .config as I have since ... well forever it seems.

dmesg portion from working 2.6.18-r3

```

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

gameport: NS558 PnP Gameport is pnp00:0e/gameport0, io 0x201, speed 701kHz

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input1

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

```

dmesg portion from broken 2.6.19*

```

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

gameport: NS558 PnP Gameport is pnp00:0e/gameport0, io 0x201, speed 693kHz

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

```

Seems I don't get input1 so /dev/psaux nor /dev/input/mice works 

```

# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (different version?) (rev c1)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 0 (rev c1)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 4 (rev c1)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 3 (rev c1)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 2 (rev c1)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 5 (rev c1)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 ISA Bridge (rev a4)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce2 SMBus (MCP) (rev a2)

00:04.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Ethernet Controller (rev a1)

00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 External PCI Bridge (rev a3)

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IDE (rev a2)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (rev c1)

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6200] (rev a1)

```

any ideas?Last edited by Dan on Mon Dec 18, 2006 3:47 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Dan

INPUT section of .config for 2.6.18-gentoo-r3

```

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_WISTRON_BTNS is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

```

INPUT section of .config for 2.6.19-gentoo-r2

```

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_WISTRON_BTNS is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

```

Only difference is CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y

----------

## wynn

It looks as though you've got a PS/2 mouse. In that case, perhaps this

```
Symbol: MOUSE_PS2 [=y]

Prompt: PS/2 mouse

  Defined at drivers/input/mouse/Kconfig:15

  Depends on: INPUT && INPUT_MOUSE

  Location:

    -> Device Drivers

      -> Input device support

        -> Generic input layer (needed for keyboard, mouse, ...) (INPUT

          -> Mouse (INPUT_MOUSE [=y])

  Selects: SERIO && SERIO_LIBPS2 && SERIO_I8042 && SERIO_GSCPS2
```

is relevant.

Also in "Input device support"

```
---   Input Device Drivers

---   Keyboards  --->

[*]   Mouse  --->
```

leading to

```
--- Mouse

<*>   PS/2 mouse

< >   Serial mouse

< >   DEC VSXXX-AA/GA mouse and VSXXX-AB tablet
```

----------

## Dan

Am I missing something?

What you said is exactly what I have isn't it?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>            --- Generic input layer (needed for keyboard, mouse, ...)                                          
> 
>            ---   Support for memoryless force-feedback devices                                                
> ...

 

and

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>    --- Mouse                                                                                            
> 
>                                 <*>   PS/2 mouse                                                                                  
> ...

 

what has changed?

----------

## Dan

oh think I see what you missed, I posted grep INPUT and left out grep MOUSE but it is there.

```

cat .config|grep MOUSE

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

```

----------

## wynn

Sorry, that's the best I can do   :Sad: 

----------

## wynn

One last service   :Smile: 

I've unplugged the usual USB mouse and (after powering off, I killed a motherboard by plugging and unplugging PS/2 keyboard and mouse) plugged in a PS/2 mouse. Running with the same kernel, 2.6.19-gentoo-r2, no change to the configuration and it works.

Here is the "Input devices" part of .config

```
#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1280

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=1024

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set
```

and here are excerpts from /var/log/messages while it was booting up

```
 serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

 serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

 mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: PS/2 Generic Mouse as /class/input/input1
```

----------

## Dan

ok then I guess I have a stupid question...

how the heck to I change this?

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y

Ive tried commenting it out in /usr/src/linux/.config but it gets re added at make && make modules modules_install install.

This option is not selectable or in this case unselectable in menuconfig.

   ---   Support for memoryless force-feedback devices

----------

## wynn

 *dcoats wrote:*   

> ok then I guess I have a stupid question...
> 
> how the heck to I change this?
> 
> CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y
> ...

 Not stupid at all, many of the configuration options are selected by previous selections. The converse is when you can't get an option to show in menuconfig because one of the "selecting" options hasn't been enabled.

You can find out what a selection selects itself and what option or combination of options select it by searching for the option name using "/" in menuconfig. In this case it gave

```
Symbol: INPUT_FF_MEMLESS [=n]

Prompt: Support for memoryless force-feedback devices

  Defined at drivers/input/Kconfig:27

  Depends on: INPUT

  Location:

    -> Device Drivers

      -> Input device support

        -> Generic input layer (needed for keyboard, mouse, ...) (INPUT [=y])

  Selected by: LOGITECH_FF && HID_FF && USB_HID || THRUSTMASTER_FF && HID_FF &&

EXPERIMENTAL && USB_HID || ZEROPLUS_FF && HID
```

and, as you can see, the last line is incomplete but it seems to imply that the combination of a force-feed (? no ?) joystick option with HID_FF  and USB_HID will select it.

You will be able to find the HID_FF option using "/", you may also have to remove the option supporting your FF joystick.

----------

## Dan

Thanks for all of your help so far but it still doesn't work. 

I made the .config match yours....

```

#

# Input device support

# 

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_WISTRON_BTNS is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT=m

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

```

You dont have the same chipset as me do you?Last edited by Dan on Wed Dec 13, 2006 10:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dan

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=157493

----------

## Dan

Patch posted on bug report above fixed it..

----------

